# european boar mount



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

a family friend heard that i was interested in taxidermy and asked if i wanted to mount his boar skull European style. he said i should just buy a skull bleaching kit. do you guys think that this one is good?

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...tt=skull+bleaching&noImage=0&_requestid=72470

if any of you guys have used this please help me out because i have never done any work with skulls or mounts just squirrel hides.
thanks for the help


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy (Sep 26, 2006)

That kit will work fine. Make sure your skull is totally clean, and I would degrease it VERY VERY well before whitening it. Soaking it in acetone for a couple weeks will do the trick.


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

cool thanks alot man


----------

